# My MacBook pro hard drive failed, how do I restore the system?



## daniellednm (Jul 11, 2015)

My macbook froze for no reason and then there was a folder flashing on the screen with a question mark. I read that it means the hard drive has failed. I hooked up my passport to the mac and it told me to select s backup source. I selected one, then it says to "select a destination" and its "searching for disks" but nothing is popping up. What is wrong with my MacBook? Why is it not letting me restore a backup? I don't have a warranty.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If the hard drive failed, obviously it isn't going to let you pick that hard drive to restore to until it is fixed if possible.

You need clarify a few things for us to help.

You said you couldn't start off the internal HD and you hooked up your passport and it asked to select a backup source.
If you can't boot off the internal HD, how did you get a message?

Are you booting off a backup on the Passport or using a Bootable DVD or using Recovery Mode?

When exactly are you getting the requests for the source and destination locations?
Are you running the Migration Assistant?

At some point you will likely need to run Disk Utility on the internal HD and do a reformat. 
This can help with SOME disk issues and bad blocks. This WILL delete everything on the HD though. 
If the HD failure is something more significant, repair MAY not be an option.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

daniellednm said:


> My macbook froze for no reason and then there was a folder flashing on the screen with a question mark. I read that it means the hard drive has failed. I hooked up my passport to the mac and it told me to select s backup source. I selected one, then it says to "select a destination" and its "searching for disks" but nothing is popping up. What is wrong with my MacBook? Why is it not letting me restore a backup? I don't have a warranty.


It might not have failed completely but partially. Flashing Question mark indicates your Mac is unable to locate the OS X. Highly possible that OS X is corrupt and Mac is unable to read it file system. Do you have an older copy of the OS X. You can try reinstalling with the time machine or a clone backup.


----------

